# Subscriber Accounts for Tutorials & Tactics



## Jezlad

*Subscriber Accounts for Tutorials & Tacticas!*​ 
It's customary now for us to offer fixed length supporter accounts to people that go out of their way to submit articles to us.

This year though we're dropping the requisites from three articles to two!

All you need to do is write up two tactical or modelling/painting pieces and post them in the respective subforums. 


They'll go into a moderation queue and await approval before being moved to the Tacticas subforum.

These can be anything you want a few examples could be - painting guides, green stuff guides, filing tips, perhaps a guide to using Striking Scorpians, how to deploy in Dawn of War, the best army list compositions, detailed unit breakdowns or anything that helps win games or develops the ability of our members.



This is an awesome opportunity for guys without paypal accounts to contribute to the site and help out their fellow gamers. You have the ability to lighten your fellow Heretics day by snapping a few images or sharing a few opinions and strategies. 

*For the Community - For Heresy!*

Once you've posted two new ones you'll receive a 6 month subscriber account and all the cool features associated with it:-
A custom Title
Access to the private Endgame forums
Triple PM storage. (150 Messages)
A larger avatar (150 x 150px)
A larger profile picture (150 x 150px)
A Supporter icon will be displayed under your username
YouTube! Video Avatars
All subscribers usernames are displayed in *blue bold text*.
Finally, all supporters are listed alongside the staff on the forum leaders page.
We'll also block all the adverts.
Pretty cool for sharing a few tips eh? 



Submission window runs indefintely. From now until 2020!!!

Please note:- Tacticas and Modelling Tutorials combine for your 2 submission quota.


The following are articles and tacticas approved and accepted so far.

Mono-God Tactica - mynameisgrax
Daemonhunter Tactics - Doelago
Necron Unit Guide: My Take on Things - StalkerZero
My Tactics (and they work). - Serpion5
Vanguard Veteran Tactica - The Thunder of KayVaan
Space Marine Scout Tactica - Rixnor
Tyranids: A comprehensive Unit, Formation, and Bio-morph review - Midge913
Chaos Tactics: Units to Avoid - techsoldaten
Wyches: A Must For Dark Eldar -DrinCalhar
Tactica Daemonica: A comprehensive unit and gift review - Midge913
Codex Chaos Daemons - Daemon Prince Tactica - D-A-C

These are the modelling, painting & miscellaneous ones.


FFX Style Beastzerkers / Champions - Firefighter X
Chaos Armory on the Cheap: Converting a twin-linked Bolter - Maverike Prime
Chaos Armory on the Cheap: Converting a Combi-flamer - Maverike Prime
Collecting Tray - Dustys Corner
Painting Ultramarines - No Frills way! - Marneus Calgar
Painting an Primaris Psyker With Scenic Base (PICTURE HEAVY) - darkchainsaw
40K on a Budget - Culler
Bjorn the Fell-Handed Conversion - Judas Masias
Starting a 40k Based Podcast - Quick and Easy - Marneus Calgar


----------



## ROT

I've been thinking this forum player-made tactics, this should be a great way to get more people involved...

but as a small proposal; could we go through the current tactics subforum and clear out any out-dated stuff, and move stuff from gen 40k etc that should be in tactics.

Ideally I'd like to see catagorised tactics by army; but that's a big re-organise - would be nice long term.


----------



## Steel Nathan

> Submission window runs from now until January 31st 2010. Accounts will be awarded and announced on a fortnightly basis.
> 
> Please note:- Tacticas and Modelling Tutorials combine for your 2 submission quota.


You mean January 31st *2011*, right?


----------



## Jezlad

> Ideally I'd like to see catagorised tactics by army; but that's a big re-organise - would be nice long term.


Errrm, I did that over a week ago! 

2011... duh!


----------



## gen.ahab

This is an excellent idea.... Too bad there is already a brilliant space wolf tactics up.


----------



## ROT

Jezlad said:


> Errrm, I did that over a week ago!
> 
> 2011... duh!


... huh, So you did.

I can't keep up with you guys! I'm busy for a week and I miss a tonne of stuff!

Well, Gee, that's cool - Thanks Jez! aha. :laugh:


----------



## aquatic_foible

Do any previously submitted articles count in your favour, or is it 2 fresh ones posted between now and january?


----------



## Jezlad

Two fresh ones from today onwards mate


----------



## Doelago

This one sounds... Entertaining... And also a way for someone like me with no paypal thingie to become an supporter, lol...


----------



## D-A-C

This is actually a really kick-ass idea. I don't have a paypal account either, so this is great, as I've become a big fan of this site.

In saying that, I take it any old piece of rubbish doesn't count?

Like for example the 'painting guide' is a bit crappy or very short.

Or for a tactica, it's either just plain wrong, or again, it's very short.


----------



## Dawnstar

Brilliant idea Jez 

I'll have to make some time to create a tactica or 2 then


----------



## Ultra111

Jezlad said:


> Two fresh ones from today onwards mate


Hey mate.

I'm just wondering something. you've said a 'fresh' article, but what about the SM guide I'm working on? I started it a month or so ago, but I'm adding to it still. I've only done about 1/10th of it, so because I'm still adding a lot of info does that count or not? I've still got at least 2 tacticas worth of information to add on, so can this count as it's only just started?

Just posted a tactica, but I forgot it had to be approved first, and I didn't quite finish it because I gotta work on something else...hopefully it'll get accepted so I can actually finish it and make it decent :laugh: Who decides if it is or not?

EDIT - I accidentally posted my tactica in 40k tactics instead of tactica articles, will this matter or affect it getting accepted?


----------



## Jezlad

So far we've had some great submissions and we've had some not so great, as a rule though please aim to write at least 400 words.

The 200 worders I've had are clearly lame attempts to procure a subscriber account. This is meant to be beneficial for you, the forum and the readers. 

I will be vetting them to ensure the shit is denied so please don't waste your time if all you're intent on doing is grabbing a supporter account.


----------



## ROT

Just curious but, if you make a tactica that is already in the tactica forum, is there a Mod-Vote, or any form of deciding which one stays/goes? Or will you just have both of them in there anyway?


----------



## Jezlad

It doesn't matter if there's already a thread covering it, no one is an authority on a race. There's so many different ideas and opinions it's best to put them all in there. The readers can sort through the good and the bad and hopefully comments and thread ratings will show which are good.


----------



## turel2

Jezlad said:


> So far we've had some great submissions and we've had some not so great, as a rule though please aim to write at least 400 words.
> 
> The 200 worders I've had are clearly lame attempts to procure a subscriber account. This is meant to be beneficial for you, the forum and the readers.
> 
> I will be vetting them to ensure the shit is denied so please don't waste your time if all you're intent on doing is grabbing a supporter account.


Come on guys, put some effort in.:laugh:


----------



## D-A-C

One thing I'm confused about though is :

What do you mean that they need to be approved. I'm working on two tactics which I'm going to post by Decemeber 30th (see what I'm doing here  ). Do I just go ahead and post them in their normal section i.e. Eldar, Tau etc or do I need to 'submit' them somewhere?

Thanks.


----------



## Jezlad

Just post them in the forums. They then go into a moderation queue and have to be approved before they're visible.

Its been the same procedure for years so nothing has changed


----------



## Shogun_Nate

That's how I got my supporter sticker a couple of years back. I may have to dig in and drop a few for old times sake. It's been a while since I did a modelling tutorial. A good reason to get off my lazy arse and be productive!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Boc

Or you could be lazy like me and buy it haha

Yayyyy donations...


----------



## Jezlad

Hi guys, the first batch of articles have been vetted and added to the first post of this thread.

If yours isn't there then sadly it hasn't passed the quality test. Please feel free to ammend and alter your submissions for retests.


----------



## D-A-C

Well my two have been sent.

My tactica will definately pass the test. As for my painting guide .... well let's just say fingers crossed and hopefully you get bonus marks for effort. Lol

There isn't long to go now folks so if you want to be able to take advantage of this offer. 

Just 17 more days, so you all better hurry!


----------



## Djinn24

I need to do my level 2 painting tutorial and add some pics to my level 1 tutorial then


----------



## Azkaellon

I Would do one on how to model pre-heresy marines and make the lil buggers....But i have no parts left to work with! Hopefully i can grab some at the up coming bitz swap before this offer is up.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Do my Dark Angels Unit Breakdown and Dark Angels Company Veterans tacticas count or were they not of sufficient quality?


----------



## Doelago

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Do my Dark Angels Unit Breakdown and Dark Angels Company Veterans tacticas count or were they not of sufficient quality?


This offer ended on the 31st of January.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Ahhh - my bad >_<.
I never seem to read the dates on these things - sorry for the threadomancy..


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

never mind, someone else beat you to it.


----------



## Jezlad

This is still go btw - ALWAYS and FOREVER.

There isn't a closing date.


----------

